# Karijo & Anthony



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

KariJo(Doll) and Anthony(Tony) finally arrived home safe and sound yesterday morning around 10 am. I was easily able to get them out of their box and into a small pet carrier and check 'em over. Good thing I brought a bowl of water . . . boy were they thirsty! 
They didn't seem very afraid, more curious about their surroundings. At home I transfered them to their roomy (but temporary) cage and watched them settle in . . ALL AFTERNOON 
At first my three little dogs scared K and A but by evening they just sat on their shelf and watched the three pups play around. But every time K and A jumped to the floor with a THUD! it freaked the pups out and made 'em jumpy  Renee, the oldest (12yr) finally couldn't take it anymore and went to the bedroom into her crate.
They certainly settled in pretty quick as Ole LoverboyRomeo has been p u r r i t t e e busy courtin his one and only lovely lady . . . had a smile on his cute little face all afternoon 
Now this morning Kario decides to take advantage of my nice offer to tidy up their not too messy home and fly out over my head and take a spin around the livingroom/kitchen. Enter DH. "Leave the door open and maybe she will fly back in". DUH . . I do . . out flies Anthony. Nice. Dogs are freakin out hiding in their crates, gonna be eatin alive! Anthony was easy, walk over pick him up . . . NOT KariJo . . she wanted to see how much poop she could redecorate couch and chair with. I politely explained I did not care for her ideas or color scheme and sent her to her room. 
oh my . . . again . . . time to get out the fake eggs

OH . . and that funny little zzziipp sound when they clean feathers . . . LOVE THAT


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

PICS please ...Love to see their looks...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulation on their arrival 

You know it is against my rules that no-one posts about NEW birds or BABIES without some pics!!! PLEASE!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Welcome HOME K & A !!!!!*

AUNTIE Deb----- WOW... so glad the babies are finally HOME -Tweet- HOME!!! They look beautiful.... and so very healthy!!! Good for you! 

I love there temp. home... HOW cool is that!!!!! Not to mention the cozy fireplace nearby and the VIEW!!! WOW.. no wonder the romance is going on over there!!!...LOL... Your an amazing woman and they are very lucky to have you and you are to have them! Perfect fit! SO glad KariJo is behaving like a typical female and already trying TO RE-decorate the new Diggs!..LOL.. Have fun with them... Sending our Love from Willow, Journey and I!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

well . . . ok . . .


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

well they sure do look healthy and happy and lets not forget pretty too


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds and lovely pics! This is such a happy ending for two birds that really wouldn't have had a chance without all you Pigeon-Talk folks who made this happen!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yay!! How exciting. They're making themselves right at home aren't they??


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

So today we get to be outside enjoying some beautiful sunshine. Dad put the electric in our new home and next will be insulation to keep us toasty warm


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

*....and a good bath while we watch mom and dad work on our new home. 
Uh..yeah babe..right over there *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WONDERFUL NEWS AND GREAT PICTURES, Debbie!!*

K and A are just beautiful and your little furred canines are adorable!!

Looking forward to updates and more pictures!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches from

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Shi (and your critter family )and for following along with the adventures of ALL the adopted Kings.

Thank You Everyone 

Well it looks like K and A are pretty settled in and are now considering me an equal. Anthony has decided ' no more Mr nice guy'. He can certainly peck and wing slap with the best of 'em!  And KariJo . . . well she just isn't sure if it's propper etiquette or not, there's always that hesitation. 

I have lights in the playhouse! each has it's own switch. And two outlets in case I need to plug something in, like a fan in the summer. Next...insulation.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

DEB!!!! that was YOU!!!! yaaaaaaaaay!!! i know what YOU look like now, too!

my one big concern is this --- WHY AREN'T THOSE ADORABLE TEENY FURRY PEOPLE WEARING ANY PAWSH DOGWEAR????? 

they emailed me. said they're working on breaking into the paypal account..... 
​


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

uh huh . . . that's *IF* there's any money left over after re-decorating the lovely couples new home AND paying for our daughters wedding this August


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww Debbie - I love the updates (an of course the pictures ). They look sooo happy. And wow - sounds like they're settling in fast!! Of course, you & DH look wonderfully happy too.

Isn't that funny how they take advantage of an open door (well funny while the cage is inside the house anyway - wouldn't be so funny outside). My two do that as well so I've gotten in the habit of trying to do the cleanup in the morning before giving them their breakfast - they come back to the cage quicker since they're hungry. I've given up chasing them in the house - every time I did that we lost another shot glass from our collection. Pidge seems to think she can "magically" fly through things  

Absolutely looking forward to more pictures and updates of the adventures of karijo and anthony


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ooooooHHHH! I love the pictures...... They are just so darn stinkin sweeeeeet! Ya know I think it said somewhere on that application that these guys needed to BE SPOILED ROTTEN... cuz they are ALLL ( IN every HOUSE) sure getting a LOAD of that!! LOL..... I love it!... Love the bath pic.... Shaken that booty around.... way to get it done!...LOL Keep the pictures rollin'.......AND; Give them BIG squeezes from Auntie Jenn!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Debbie, I loved the pictures. Everyone looks so happy.....


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Can't stop smiling*

I CANNOT tell you how happy it makes me to see those smart, sassy MEAT PIGEONS safe and loved and appreciated with their very own family, forever home and a CASTLE under construction!!! 

I brought Tony Baby (now Anthony) home from SF ACC on 1/16/08 and Doll (now Kari Jo) on 2/20. They were both squeakers when they arrived but both were always VERY confident and full of big plans. Now I understand why... they knew their destiny was an incredible life with a wonderful family in a BIG, FANCY castle in INDIANA!!!

Thank you for taking them into your home and for loving them.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well the first set of eggs arrived this weekend so KariJo and Anthony are now lovingly, and aggressively , guarding their fake eggs. I must say it is funny how they don't seem to mind or know the eggs are fake. As long as they can be in the *MOTHER MODE!*

Anthony struts around the bottom of the cage guarding against possible four legged intruders and if any beast comes too close, he huffs and he puffs (no he doesn't blow the house down) and . . . *White Ninja!* This is Bear , this is LeeAnn , and this is Renee  I'm tellin ya it's better than TV!

awwwwww E . . . thank you! And I love them baby pics!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

K and A are doin a great job taking turns egg sitting but WOW on the MOTHER LOAD  poops! I find the easiest way to clean up is to pick up the poo with toilet paper and flush... as that is what I normally do anyway for my three little poochies when they go on their litter pan.
Money is a bit tight right now with DH's hours having been cut back so not much more done on K and A's Bird House. And it's been raining! Soooo . . . just trying to figure what kind of vents and where to place them. Thinking of using 4 butterfly houses , take the backs off and replace with screen and stick 'em in the pre-cut holes. I think it will be functional and cute!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

PICTURES ........ pictures....Pl----ease!!!!!! I'm asking nice!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well....not much to update. K and A are great and arnery as ever. Done with the first set of eggs and from the looks of things, they are discssing another set.  
Their BH is coming along slowly  but we did get another door cut out on the west side to help with cleaning later on. A week (or so) ago I put Snow, Flurry, KariJo, and Anthony out in the BH for a litte bit to see how they liked it and give'em some excercise. THAT didn't work! Bully Anthony kept going after Flurry and pecking his little head  I stayed with them and intervened a few times but after about 45 minutes put them back in their cages. A few days later I put Snow and Flurry back in the BH overnight so they can claim it as theirs first. This is the following morning . . . .


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

K and A in lock-up till they learn to play nice


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I made two butterfly houses and one ladybug house so far to use as vents in the BH. I am making several more. There are holes drilled in the back for air flow and they are covered with screen. They will be put into pre cut holes in the walls.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Deb-

I gotta tell ya... everytime I see what you do for your "animal" family... I just love ya more and more... You are someone that shares my same heart when it comes to that~ I swear! I LOVE the BH....... WOW... it's SO adorable... It is coming along great! So how long until the gang all moves in for good? And so I'm guessing that poor Flurry will be getting his own section in the BH... Poor baby... BIG bad Anthony needs a BUILT in time out box...LOL... they can be lil' buggers can't they!!!!! and they KNOW it too...lol....
I do not know a THING about lofts.. BUT I think the butterfly houses are very inventive...if I do say so myself..... you and Hubby are doing a fine job... They will all be proud to call it their own little slice of feather heaven!
Much Love to you all........


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a clever crafter you are. That is one of the cutest lofts I've ever seen! It must be a lot of fun to work on. They obviously love it.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

DH is taking the first week of May off so we can really tackle the Bird House...YAHOO! I decide we need to redo the front door next as it was made for kids and we both have hit our heads too many times  It will be a dutch door AND taller, then more windows-still not sure where-with screens, then the vents, divider wall, insulation, and  hopefully start on the outside aviary. Ohhhh my gosh! I'm already tired 

Oh dear . . . I guess they'll need a little door in back to get out to the aviary 

Today I will try Anthony in the BH again.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

So what's new with the glamourous kings, KariJo and Anthony? I'm not going to ask if they're behaving because I gave up on that a loooong time ago!  But I bet they're having fun and keeping y'all on your toes! How's the Birdhouse? How's everybody getting along? Are K & A still in "time out"?! 

Please tell them Auntie E sends lots of love and that Dill & Tess have taken over their places as the Big Shots in the loft!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

After a few nice warm and sunny days we finaly made some headway. A new (old) window facing east (can open on hinges), screen and hardwear cloth on the shuttered windows (protected from weather but great cross ventilation), new larger front dutch door, 4 butterfly/ladybug vents installed, and two walls insulated then 1 x 4" planks over that. Still lots to do, but we are gettin there.

K and A  are not at all thrilled about being moved from BH to cage when we work on their house. Flurry justs sits on his fake eggs and doesn't seem to mind all the sawing, drilling, and hammering. Snow hangs out in the garage with me and K and A (in cage). I believe she is in love with Anthony


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Help in the garage.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Movin' right along there, I see, Debbie!! 

Wishing you, your hubby and all the feathered ones just the BESTEST!!

Looking forward to updates and pictures!

From my apartment to your "house(s)"...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi with Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I know it's been a while and going soooo slow. We have so many other ' issues ' going on here but here are pics of recent work done on the BH aviary.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Debbie!!

LOOKIN' GOOOOOD!!

Many thanks!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT HARDWEAR CLOTH IS A PAIN IN THE A_ _ TO PUT UP!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT HARDWEAR CLOTH IS A PAIN IN THE A_ _ TO PUT UP!


Are you trying to put it on AFTER the studs are up? It's much easier to work with if the boards you are attaching it to are laying down AND it much easier to work with smaller pieces. Not sure what you're trying to cover.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Are you trying to put it on AFTER the studs are up? It's much easier to work with if the boards you are attaching it to are laying down AND it much easier to work with smaller pieces. Not sure what you're trying to cover.


Yep. I wanted to stain the studs first (oh that was fun), before we put on the wire. That addition on the back of the shed is the outdoor area for the pijies.


----------

